#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  National Infomatics Centre (NIC) Exam Pattern, syllabus, tips and tricks!

## surajp

National Informatics Centre is one of the leading institutions which promote the learnings in Science and technology. NIC is under the control of Government of India. This institution will help a hand in collecting the necessary information about the development in the economy and social growth in the country. This center maintains a record of all the investments by the Government business, export and imports and their expenditure. Please visit the official site to get detailed information.

I sat for the NIC exam last year...let me share my details--


National Informatics Center (NIC) exam 22 Feb 2010 


	It was a 2 hours paper.
	The paper was divided into two parts  Part A, Part B.
	The whole paper was objective type.
	Total number of questions-100.
	Part A  75 questions.
	Part B  25 questions.
	Total marks of the paper  150 marks.
	Part A  1 mark for one question.
	Part B  3 marks for one question.
	All questions had negative marking on wrong answer.
	Negative marking -1/3 mark of the total mark(s) allotted for the a particular question.
	The whole paper had only technical questions. No quantitative, No reasoning, No verbal or non-verbal questions were asked. It was a fully technical paper. 


As far as I know NIC Does lot of Maintenance/Creating Govt. Websites . So we can except questions in Web technologies
and Databases.


*NIC Exam syllabus -- 

*
*Data structures:* Notion of abstract data types, Stack, Queue, List, Set, String, Tree, Binary search tree, Heap, Graph;


*Programming Methodology:* C programming, Program control (iteration, recursion, Functions), Scope, Binding, Parameter passing, Elementary concepts of Object oriented, Functional and Logic Programming;


*Algorithms for problem solving:* Tree and graph traversals, Connected components, Spanning trees, Shortest paths; hashing, Sorting, Searching; Design techniques (Greedy, Dynamic Programming, Divide-and-conquer);


*Compiler Design:* Lexical analysis, Parsing, Syntax directed translation, Runtime environment, Code generation, Linking (static and dynamic); Operating Systems : Classical concepts (concurrency, synchronization, deadlock), Processes, threads and Inter-process communication, CPU scheduling, Memory management, File systems, I/O systems, Protection and security.


*Computer Networks:* ISO/OSI stack, sliding window protocol, LAN Technologies (Ethernet, Token ring), TCP/UDP, IP, Basic concepts of switches, gateways, and routers COMPUTER HARDWARE


*Digital Logic:* Logic functions, Minimization, Design and synthesis of Combinational and Sequential circuits; Number representation and Computer Arithmetic (fixed and floating point);


*Computer Organization:* Machine instructions and addressing modes, ALU and Data-path, hardwired and micro-programmed control, Memory interface, I/O interface (Interrupt and DMA mode), Serial communication interface, Instruction pipelining, Cache, main and secondary storage.

*Some of the Questions I remember from the NIC Exam--*


1) class test
{




public static void main(String args[]){


short s=0x00FE;
byte b=(byte)s;


System.out.println("b is" +b);




}




} Answer is -2 I have executed this.


2) Average waiting time question from Operating systems.


3) Select * FROM customers where customer_name like '_%cal' 


4 options to choose what exactly the meaning of the above
statement.


4) for(i=0;i<=32767;i++) 


options
a)Infinite loop b)compiler error some other options


5) One question From DBMS to find whether 


read(a,t)
t=t+100;
write t;
read(b,t)
.........


and some thing like this and asked to find whether
serializable or nonserializable or non-serializable like
that. I think this is from Elmasri navathe DBMS text


6) Data link layer a) routing


Network layer b) Finding errors
physical layer 


We have to match the layer and its corresponding matching
functionality 


75 questions for 1 mark, 25 questions * 3 = question paper
pattern 


7) Software engineering question


what is the important quality in spiral model
Efficiency or perfomance increase or quality management are
options I remember 


8) what is the role of database administrator
a) daily maintenance b) writing application software and 2
more options






Question I could remember are :


Q1. How many maximum number of node a Binary tree can have ?


Q2. FDDI ring topology.


Q3. Hit ratio for cache memory.


Q4. Time complexity of B+ search.


Q5. Detail knowledge of all seven layers in networking.


Q6. If we are having 56kbps net connection and downloading a
file which takes X(not remember) time to download then what
is the maximum size of the file may be ?


Q7. CPU time scheduling algorithms (FCFS- primitive,
non-primitive....)


Q8. Calculating page fault by the given string of page
numbers.


Q9. Paging, swapping and virtual memory.


Q10. CPU burst time numerical.


Q11. Which is latest smallest processor developed by Intel ?
( a. Dual core b. Core 2 Dual c. Atom)


Q12. Give the out of programs in C, C++, Java.


Q13. Numerical of Shift Operator. There were 3 questions on
right shift operator.
Specially numbers given were negative decimal. So we must
know how to represent a negative decimal number in binary
format.


Q14. If you have to upgrade a clients PC from Windows 2000
to XP. But want to convert the file system from FAT to NTFC
then what you will do. (a.
Choose the file system during installation. b. Reformat the
hard disk and convert it to NTFS).


Q15. How you we can access the global member of one file
within another file of a same program.Ans External specifies
(a. Using global declaration. b. using External specifies.
c. using Auto specifies.)


Q16. Breath first search.


Q17. Which network can provide constant bandwidth during
message delivery between transmitter and receiver. ( a.
packet switched n/w b. circuit switched n/w )


Q18. Convert the given infix notation in to postfix notation.


Q19. int x = 0x00fd; byte y = byte(x); println(y); (Java)


Q20. C nested Structure, pointer to structure, inner
structure creating instance of outer structure.


Q21. Full form of ACID property of a dbms.


Q22. All Normal Forms of DBMS (First normal form, Second,
Third, Biscode, Forth, Fifth).


Q23. Find the Canonical cover for the given fictional
dependencies  A->BC, A->C, B->C, AB->C.


Q24. To remove a node from a Binary tree, which order would
be fallowed to place the childrens of this of this node.


Q25. What software testing exactly means ? (a. Measure the
performance the software b. Find the errors in the software
c. To insure that the software does what it is developed to do.)


Q26. Some sort form were give and we have to give its exact
full form.


Q27. Algo:
Start
Read p;
Read q;
if(p+q >100)
Print Too big;
Else
if(p>50)
Print P is big
End
How many test are required to test all conditions of the
program?


Q28. A Static Class can override Ans. A static class only
(a. non-static class b. a static class c. a final class d.
an abstract class).


Q29. Question related to subclass and super class.


Q24. A sub class can access the members of the super class
which are  (a. public b. private c. private and protected
d. public and protected).


Q25. void *ptr;
Struct mystruct{
int x;
float y;
};
Struct mystruct ms;
ptr = ms;
To increment in ptr we use ?


Q26. Link list reversal algorithm. An algorithm was given
and we are asked to choose what is the purpose of this
algorithm. It was Link list reversal algorithm.


Q27.For entering password before reading or writing on a MS
Word file which is the right path for encryption . (a. menu
bar -> tools -> option -> security b. menu bar -> option ->
tools -> security c. menu bar -> edit -> security -> option).


Q28. Which one is a spooling device. Ans: printer (a. mouse
b. keyboard c. printer .monitor) [Spooling  :P: rocess of
storing computer output before sending it to the printer,
permitting the computer to be used for other purposes. In
the absence of an adequate buffer or spooling device, the
computer user will experience delays in other functions
while the printer is operating.]


Q29. There were two transactions given vis. T1 and T2. And
we are ask 
a. T1 and T2 are not serialized b. Both are not serialized
c. Both are serializable d. Both are not serializable.
Q30. There were about three questions on IEEE 802.3
(Ethernet). Specially on IEEE 802.3 Wireless LAN.


Q31. CSMA/CD.


Q32. What is the maximum data transfer speed of a pen drive.
(a. 420mbps b. 520mbps c. 260mbps d.1024mbps). 
Q33. storage area network (SAN) and Network-attached storage
(NAS).
Q34. OSI model 7 layers  table matching on the basis of
what functions each layer performs.
Q35. Sliding window protocol.
Q36. Which is not an IDE (Integrated Development
Environment)? (a. Eclips b. Netbeans c. Visual Studio d. GNOME)
Q37. Calculate a processors data transfer rate on the give
valus and conditions.


Q38. Which is not an OOPs language ? (a. .NET b. Java c. C++
d. Smart Talk)


Q39. How many hosts can be configured with mask address
255.255.255.0.
Q40. Which is loopback address ? (a. 255.255.255.0 b.
127.0.0.1 c. 0.0.0.1 d. 255.255.255.255)





  Similar Threads: Bihar CET Syllabus and exam pattern: Indian coast guard exam pattern - exam syllabus 2012 CET-MHT Exam Syllabus+Pattern pdf helps to plan your exam! IIT JEE 2012 Tips & Tricks | Tips & Tricks to crack IIT JEE 2012 | IIT JEE Tips

----------


## ank.rattlesnake

Thanks for sharing the information.

----------


## yadhav

This forum information are quite interesting.  :(punch):

----------


## priyanka raikwar

thanks for this information

----------


## sonamdesai

Thanks for sharing this information, it will be definitely useful for us,

----------


## qwerty12321

thank u for giving this information

----------


## MD ALI

thanks alot..........................

----------


## ravindra pawar

tell about the notification and the eligibilty to enter in the test of nic as i am a student in 3rd year of engg

----------


## bottom only

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## BiswaranjanRout

what is the best book to prepare for NIC exam ?

----------

